# BD+ and AACS MKBv4 defeated by SlySoft



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

It won't be long before a new version of AnyDVD HD is available from SlySoft to allow Fair Use for all optical HDM to normal users. See:
http://www.cdrlabs.com/news/byte/5317


> SlySoft has just released the latest AnyDVD version which beats the latest 4th generation HD-DVD and BluRay copy protection MKBv4, which was expected to be unbreakable.
> 
> All that AACS-LA has to offer now is BD+, but even that is on the verge of being circumvented and a release is expected by the end of this year. James Wong, Head of development at SlySoft: "We already found a way to crack BD+ and we have just turned to fine-tuning. I should really think about hiring a bodyguard now, since this product won't please everybody."


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

The new version of AnyDVD HD is out. Defeats BD+ thereby allowing you to rip to your hard drive (media server purposes). 

At this moment you still need PowerDVD Ultra to playback the copy on the hard drive. That is the BD+ virtual machine in PowerDVD must still be used. Slysoft is not yet supplying the BD+ virtual machine interpreter. Does sound like they plan to do so however.

http://forum.slysoft.com/showthread.php?t=9356

Please! Only use for Fair Use reasons. Thank you.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Fantastic!

BTW, just read that Kaleidescope (the media server guys) are suing the DVD combine who are trying to change the rules that allow licensees to store movies on other media.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Seems that SlySoft is saying users are also able to playback from a burnt BD-RE optical disc. Not sure of the requirements. IIRC some BD players will not playback BD-RE's at this moment.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

New warning about the latest beta Cyberlink PowerDVD Ultra update:



> After applying the 3319e-Patch it's no more possible to play a blueray or hd-dvd from harddisk or network share!


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*More updates: Re: BD+ and AACS MKBv4 defeated by SlySoft*

Just had to quote their editorial comment in SlySoft's update announcement. :heehee:



Tom from SlySoft said:


> 6.1.9.6 2007 11 07
> New (Blu-ray): AnyDVD ripper copies BD+ titles
> New (Blu-ray): Removed "BD+ not supported" warning, as all available BD+ titles can be copied with AnyDVD ripper, or can be watched on HTPC without HDCP using PowerDVD 3104 and AnyDVD. Reports indicate, that burned BD+ titles work on PS3 and standalone players as well.
> *Note to Twentieth Century Fox: As you can see, BD+ didn't offer you any advanced security, it just annoyed some of your customers with older players. So could you please cut this ___ and start publishing your titles on HD DVD? There are thousands of people willing to give you money. *
> ...


New AnyDVD HD beta


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

This official release of AnyDVD that completely removes BD+ by Slysoft finally convinced me to buy it. Very happy with my PC's now being able to play HD DVD movies without using a HDMI or DVI/with HDCP video card. Just using the built into the motherboard Intel video with a VGA connection to my monitor. A XBOX 360 HD DVD external USB drive is my current source with PowerDVD Ultra software player. So someday I may buy a Blu-ray drive for my PC. 

Nice not having to add a video card. Keeps the PC (Core2Duo E6600 with Intel Q965 Express Chipset) simple and quiet. I get 5.1 Dolby TrueHD audio decoded to the PC's 5.1 analog outputs. 50% processor utilization with VC-1. 84% with MPEG-4 AVC.

-------------------------

6.4.0.0 2008 03 19
- New (Blu-ray): Removes the BD+ protection from Blu-ray discs!
(for increased compatibility with titles released by Twentieth
Century Fox  )
- New (Blu-ray): Added option to enable / disable BD+ removal
- New (DVD): AnyDVD ripper no longer uses the Windows filesystem, it
has now its own UDF parser / reader.
Discs which cannot be read by Windows can now be copied with the
AnyDVD ripper.
- Fix (Blu-ray): Black display with some BD discs, e.g., "Layer Cake",
second release, "The Fugitive", "Wild Things" (all Region B)
- Fix (DVD): Small bugfix in "repairing defective disc structure"
function of AnyDVD ripper
- Fix (DVD): Problems with some Arccos protected titles, e.g.
"The Grudge", R1, US
- Some minor fixes and improvements
- Updated languages
http://static.slysoft.com/SetupAnyDVD6400.exe


----------

